# WHERE DO REPUBLICANS GO FROM HERE



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

What is clear is that the Republican Party has failed on so many levels. I'm not talking about John McCain, I'm talking about the Republican Party.

A party that was supposed to reflect the Conservative values of limited government, fiscal restraint, among others, got completely drunk with power :eyeroll: . Our Founding Fathers would be ashamed.

Republicans also failed to communicate a message that people could understand. Only in the last days, when Joe the Plumber arrived, did a light bulb flicker. But it shouldn't have taken one man in Ohio to do it. John McCain should have spent months hammering Obama's Marxist tendencies -- his 95% tax cut lies -- his cutting capital gains for small businesses. As a party Republicans failed to rally a base that reflected its core values. *Maybe that is because those core values no longer exist for the Republicans in power. Just take a look at the past eight years*. But somehow, before the next election, they must figure out which direction they want to take their party, and they must believe it, market it, and most importantly - live up to it.

If the Republicans don't learn from this, that is their own fault.

They created Barack Obama. They created a Congressional Democrat majority. But they also have the power to re-create their party. Some pundits are worried that this "new direction" will be more socially Conservative. Perhaps that's exactly what we need!

My preference would be to see a move back to basic principles of individualism, freedom, economic liberty, self sufficiency and pride in our Country ... with a highlight on individualism. Barack Obama is merely a continuation of the leftist war against the concept of the individual. Democrats look at us as tools ... tools to be used to create some sort of an egalitarian society.

*Can the Republicans make this point to the voters? *

Hint: Republicans need to look to the Libertarian Party for some ideas on how to promote the idea of individualism and fight the concept of the individual as government property.

I guess we will all see.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They won't turn to Sarah Palin.After watching O'Reilly last night.It sounds like most of McCain's people thought she was under educated.Ddin't even know that Africa wasn't all one country.

She complained daily about press clippings.She asked staffers to use their credit cards to buy more clothes,so it wouldn't be traced to her.She wanted to speak to the country on tuesday night and McCain wouldn't let her.It sounded like he wanted nothing to do with her the final week.

I still think Mitt Romney will take over.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Wishfull thinking from my favorite Lib. :beer:

IMO McCains "people" were clueless and Sarah Palin is far more on target and popular with republicans than McCain.

Most of McCains vote from republicans was while they were holding the noses again IMO. That was how mine was done anyway.

The republicans on here what do you think of Palin.??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was watching FOX last night and they were interviewing Bobby Jindal, governor of Louisiana. He made the very same points you have Bob, so at least one republican is getting it. 
I have often mentioned that I was democrat. I also mentioned that I didn't change they did, and they moved far left of my position. Likewise I don't consider myself republican and have not for about four or five years now. They also have moved left of my position. 
The republicans better grow some brains. 
The democrats and the media never give up. As you mentioned pundits are worried that the republicans may move socially conservative. The new republican party needs to emerge far more conservative, not just a little conservative. As I said they never give up, and they are already in the 2012 campaign mode. They continue to attack Palin, because they see her as a threat in the coming years. The threat is she is conservative. As much as she was badmouthed it is estimated she brought up McCain by about four points. As much as she got bad mouthed, even with totally untrue stories, she would have brought four times those points if she had been on top in the ticket. Expect the media to keep demonizing her for the next four years. 
Demonize is what the democrats do best. Demonize firearms because they are black, demonize them because they have thumb hole stocks, demonize the NRA to the point where partisan sportsmen even buy into the cool-aid (oh it will not happen, they can't do that, we have a second amendment etc). They demonize companies and profit, the demonize capitalism indirectly, they demonize anything they do not agree with. 
Given power they are a dangerous bunch. Both parties handle power poorly.

When the republicans had the contract with America they had the right idea, they just didn't carry through. Once in power they forgot their promises and reneged on their contract. I guess the old cliché that power corrupts isn't out of date. We are set now for some extreme corruption.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

In a recent phone call (to me) from the Republican Party. I quickly pointed out to the caller "I do not consider myself a Republican".

I explained to the caller that the Republican party had gone so far off the reservation that I hardly recognize them as anything I would associate with any more.

I pointed out that I am a Conservative with no representation and I am forced to vote Republican because it's the only viable option that (hopefully) won't excelerated the trend toward Socialism and loss of individual Liberty in America.

It's really a pretty discusting position to be in and a disgrace to what our Founding Fathers put in place. We are witnesses to their greatest fears.

or so it seems to me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

By DICK MORRIS

Published on TheHill.com on November 5, 2008

If ever there was an election that was not worth winning, it was the contest of 2008. While it was hard-fought on both sides, had McCain won, it might have spelled the end of the Republican Party. As it is, the party is well-situated to come back in 2010 and in 2012, if it learns the lessons of this year.

Simply put, all hell is about to break loose in the markets and the economy. The mortgage crisis will likely be followed by defaults in credit card debt, student loans and car loans. We will probably be set for two years of zero growth, according to economists with whom I talk. And the federal efforts to protect the nation from the worst of the recession will probably lead to huge budget deficits and resulting inflation. We are in for stagflation that could last for years.

Had McCain won, he would be the latter-day Hoover, blamed for the disaster that unfolded on his watch. Now it is Obama's problem. With the Republicans suffering a wipeout in congressional elections (although not as bad as they feared), the ball is now squarely in the Democratic court. Good luck!

If Obama raises taxes, the situation could get even worse. With a liberal Congress on his hands, he will be constrained to move to the left, if he needs any pushing. When Clinton was elected in 1992, the Democrats in control of Congress gave him a clear message: Either you govern within the four walls of the Democratic caucus or you won't get our support. Crossing the aisle to get Republican votes, even including the GOP in negotiations, was a no-no for which the president would pay dearly if he transgressed.

The result was predictable. Moderate initiatives like welfare reform were scrapped, the Congress passed tax hikes and legislation became festooned with liberal amendments. Faced with the need to round up every last vote in the Senate and House Democratic caucuses, Clinton had no choice but to load up conservative bills like an anti-crime measure with liberal pork (like a provision for midnight basketball courts in urban areas) to get unanimous caucus backing.

Obama will have to move left to appease his caucus. He will become their hostage, and they his jailers.

This dynamic will produce extreme-left-wing governance, which the Republicans can blame for the continuation of the recession and for any worsening. The party will recover, fed by anger at Obama's policies, and will emerge from this defeat stronger than ever.

But the Republicans must learn the lesson of MoveOn.org. Founded in the bleak days of the Clinton impeachment, MoveOn developed a grassroots Internet base. Building up its e-list of activists and contributors, MoveOn laid the basis for the incredible Internet appeal of the Obama campaign. At last count, Obama has 4.5 million donors, most online.

Conservatives cannot count on the Republican Party to fight their battles for them, and certainly cannot count on them to win. The right needs to develop cyber-roots conservative organizations to rival the power of groups like MoveOn.org. The stellar efforts of NewsMax.com and its ally, GOPtrust.com, illustrate the power of such efforts. Together, these groups raised $10 million for an independent expenditure on media in swing states featuring the Rev. Jeremiah Wright's anti-American bombast.

And their efforts worked.

Virtually all the polls agreed that Obama would win 52-53 percent of the vote, but the surveys varied in the amount of undecideds they found. On Election Day, virtually every undecided voter went to McCain, and Obama's final vote share was no more and no less than the 52-53 percent the surveys had predicted. This unanimity among undecided voters is attributable to the endgame of groups like GOPtrust.com and NewsMax.com.

These groups have to lead the way in running media to battle against the leftist legislation that will undoubtedly emanate from the Obama administration and the liberal Congress America has just elected. Then they can become the basis for a Republican resurgence, just as MoveOn.org was this year for the Democrats.

Go to DickMorris.com to read all of Dick's columns!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He said all that on O'Reilly last night.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I find the part about huge defecits hillarious, what do we have now? 
All this is crap, love Obama or hate him is pointless. The crap that the far righties are hurting us as bad as when pelosi or dodd get in front of a camera and send the stock market tumbling. I think even the liberals know we have to have some bipartisan work get done fast. We can ill-afford another lame duck congress like the last few sessions.

I hope Obama is a great president and a great world leader, we desperately need it. The last five years has been like an episode of beavis and butthead.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Republicans need to come up with some new ideas. It is obvious that america has little faith in repub economic and social policies. That is where Obama won, everyone heard what Obama had to say. McCain on the other hand didn't have much new to bring to the table. Obama said McCain was 8 more years of Bush and americans bought it.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I think a big segment of the population still has VERY strong belief in Republican social and economic policies......we just haven't seen them for about......oh, 20 years ! :wink:

It's no secret why Palin created such a fervor.

Conservatism is not dead...or out of style. We just haven't had any representation for a long time.

I want Newt back! His gay sister shouldn't be an anchor anymore ! :wink:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think repubs need to get away from the special interests and the super rich and more towards the middle class if the dems don't self destruct in the next four years.

I do agree about the social issues, with the exception of that bizarre chicken farm vote even California voted conservative in their propositions.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Csquared said:


> I think a big segment of the population still has VERY strong belief in Republican social and economic policies......we just haven't seen them for about......oh, 20 years ! :wink:
> 
> It's no secret why Palin created such a fervor.
> 
> ...


Thats it.... :beer: the republicans are currently not a conservative party and thats why they are where they are.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

There will be no bi-partisanship - Harry Reid is already punishing Lieberman for not being in lockstep with the Democratic caucus.

There will attempts to appear bipartisan, but in actuallity anyone not agreeing to the democrats way will be accused of being non-partisan.

The repiblicans will need to educate the masses once they figure things out.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Lots of good people out there, Pawlenty, Thune ,Jindahl,Pahlin,Kasick just to name a few


----------

